# Ron VS Arnie side-by-side posing pic



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ron VS Arnie side-by-side posing pic


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats the first time Iv'e ever seen a comparsion not ridiculously Arnie biased good find. Normally the lighting favours him so much its a joke


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep seen this a few times before.

Arnold Compares reasonably with Ronnie in arm size and chest, but thats about it. Not being pregnant is a bonus.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

andy1981iron said:


> Not being pregnant is a bonus.


LOL

I'm an Arnie fan, I think he looks way better. Aesthetics is long lost in bodybuilding.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

meh

ronnie is much fuller and sexier imo


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

nick500 said:


> meh
> 
> ronnie is much fuller and sexier imo


Thats right Baby :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

arnie looks so much better, the perfect human form

Ronnie looks like a complete freak and i respect that too though


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

weneva i see this pic im amazed at how big ronnies legs r compared 2 arnies,


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

I'd never want legs like ronnies, Arnold all the way!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

razg said:


> I'm an Arnie fan, I think he looks way better. Aesthetics is long lost in bodybuilding.


Dito


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I think arnies chest looks alot more fuller from that pic.

More masculine you could say!


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Poom said:


> arnie looks so much better, the perfect human form
> 
> Ronnie looks like a complete freak and i respect that too though


Agreed.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

splinter said:


> I think arnies chest looks alot more fuller from that pic.
> 
> More masculine you could say!


It probably is, Arnold had possibly the most complete chest development ever. But I would say it looks so much fuller because Ronnies huge gut sticks out firther than his chest.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe they should hire Ronnie for a remake of Junior (originally starring Arnie) - it would be far more appropriate.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree Raz!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

razg said:


> Maybe they should hire Ronnie for a remake of Junior (originally starring Arnie) - it would be far more appropriate.


HAHA!

That's classic razg :lol:


----------



## deejay (Jan 29, 2006)

ronnie for me on that one.

Its quite cool to see how much the sport has evolved over time.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

whats the time scale between these two pictures 25 yrs it just shows you how far ahead of the rest arnold was. i would like to see ronnie at the side of sergio olivia 8)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

roughly 25 years earlier and arnies chest still kicks ass-pretty amazing when you think about it


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

That pic just made me realise, why did arnie need to take steroids to get that big, he only looks big on chest, bis and tris? His legs look normal compared to ronnies.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

The increase in chemical enhancement is one of the pricipal reasons Ronne does look that much bigger thna Arnie


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

If you watch pumping iron you will be suprised how big arnolds legs were especialy just walking round in shorts . i think his calves were probably better than ronnies. 8)

you have to remember that bodybuilders raise there game according to the competition around at the time. and nobody realy had hamstrings or glutes at that time. im sure if that was what it took to be mr olympia at that time arnold would have had them.

Tom platz was the first to have freaky legs.and then rich gaspari was the first to show ripped glutes and everybody thought it was impossible to attain at the time. but now even bodybuilders in local shows have ripped hams and glutes it is considerd essential.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

yeah pumping iron is a great film, it shows how big them guys were back then. and the dedication.

i cant say arnies legs are normal, there huge and ripped


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m not a lee haney fan particularly, but i find it strange he`s never mentioned and compared to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

he won it 6 times, if i,m not mistaken


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Lee Haney won the Mr. O 8 times it was his record Ronnie equalled this year


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i love the look of the classic bodybuilders. oliva was a beast. but i gotta say, the guys today are in a different league. dorian changed the look of the sport for me. massive, full and grainy. i'm still blown away with ronnies' mass and cutlers legs are unreal.


----------



## IronJunkey (Feb 3, 2006)

arnie is better i think so 2. It looks like ronnie's legs are 2 big.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Arnies anabolic use compared to Ronnies will be a fraction and in my opinion doesn't count compared to Colemans. Think back to Ronnie turning pro and lets see a picture comparing him then to Arnold, I think we may all be writing different words after seeing that.

Then you have other aids available to Ronnie such as GH, Insulin, plasma expanders, IGF, muscle swelling antagonists and other agents not available to Arnie at the time.

Plus additional knowledge in diet and supplements, training and rest patterns too, how good Arnie, Sergio and some of the other old timers were is simply awesome PLUS they are still alive and healthy which goes along way in my book.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

^^

Agreed


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Good points Doug.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

So glad to hear that people still prefer the 60's-70's body building look. It's so much more pleasing to the eye! Ronnie looks like a big bulky monster, as do many of them theese days, fair play to them though they sure have worked hard for it! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

arnie all the way for me


----------



## bohemian like u (Oct 22, 2010)

andy1981iron said:


> Yep seen this a few times before.
> 
> Arnold Compares reasonably with Ronnie in arm size and chest, but thats about it. Not being pregnant is a bonus.


brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

how about comparing these 2 guys ?


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Poom said:


> how about comparing these 2 guys ?


lol, but i hear the second pic was taken after he had an accident, thats why he looks so crap lol, i dont blame him though, he has already achieved great things, he can now rest and look crap if he wants to lol


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i prefer the modern bodybuilders look. but i'm awkward.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

i used to but have had a change of mind in the last few weeks


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

My husband had a t shirt made up with thoose two pictures on the back, and on the front a picture of the might thor(anyone know of thor?!), it reads 'arnie suck my hammer!' He has alot of comments in the gym wearing that!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

thor man i used to love watchin those cartoons as a kid,,guess it kinda lead me to wards bb'ing


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

tahir said:


> Poom said:
> 
> 
> > how about comparing these 2 guys ?
> ...


i agree

arnie's an inspiration.. conquers whatever he does then moves on. legend


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

These two just have different physiques. Arnie has a more defined and v shaped look, which is something that isnt too popular among the judges anymore but hopefully will pick up soon and ronnie is just freakishly massive which is great as well.Thats the physique i want lol. But they are both amazing and the best that the world of bodybuilding eve offered. These guys have different physiques but both compare in the fact that they are unique.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Ur huband needs to learn respect, Arnie was the best bodybuilder ever, a legend and true proffessional. He is better than all the freaks who compete today with there un-balanced bodies. Arnold was perfect and his physice would probably win today.

Yours Alicat


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Alicat said:


> Ur huband needs to learn respect, Arnie was the best bodybuilder ever, a legend and true proffessional. He is better than all the freaks who compete today with there un-balanced bodies. Arnold was perfect and his physice would probably win today.
> 
> Yours Alicat


whos husband?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

mel

Musclechat Hottie

My husband had a t shirt made up with thoose two pictures on the back, and on the front a picture of the might thor(anyone know of thor?!), it reads 'arnie suck my hammer!' He has alot of comments in the gym wearing that!

Sorry the post was for the above.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

mel

Musclechat Hottie

My husband had a t shirt made up with thoose two pictures on the back, and on the front a picture of the might thor(anyone know of thor?!), it reads 'arnie suck my hammer!' He has alot of comments in the gym wearing that!

Sorry the post was for the above.


----------



## Casanova_2ml (Apr 11, 2005)

schwarzi is the best because in the new years = new product for ronny

Schwarzi is very beautiful :wink:


----------

